# 95 hb Left Brake Light Socket, where to buy?



## hbetx (Nov 8, 2015)

ok my 95 hb 4cyl 5spd has a broken left tail light-brake light socket.
Tried glue and melting the plastic. Didn't work.
Cant find a new one any where?
Junk yards here only have body parts for hb trucks.

So what do I do?
Any other Nissan cars have the same light bulb socket as a 95 truck?

Need help. thanks
:nerd:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan used to sell the tail lamp harness with all three bulb sockets (#26551-01G00) but the part was discontinued years ago. I'm not aware of any aftermarket repair sockets other than the universals that always fall out. If you can locate a D21 truck or WD21 Pathfinder in a junk yard, you can get the harness off that vehicle, but they may want you to take the whole lamp. If you don't mind spending $35, you can get a brand new tail lamp with bulbs on Ebay:

Amber clear red lens New Tail lamp With Bulbs Left Hand Hardbody Truck LH Driver


----------

